# Skylines of the World's Third Cities



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread refers to each nation's thrid largest cities. Please contribute by adding pictures of your nations thrid largest city.

Firstly We start with one of the most beautiful cities in the Southern Hemisphere, Brisbane, Australia. The city has a population of approximately 2 million inhabitants and is growing extremly fast. The skyline of the city has changed dramtically since the turn of the millenium,and continues to every year. 

A view from New Farm Park, 3km East.









From Kangaroo Point in the south









From the airport, 16km north-east









to the east of the city approximately 20km, above lytton, near the port of brisbane









From Hamilton ,North - East









From kangaroo Point









Some beautiful landmarks and locations of the city
Treasury Casino









South Bank Parklands - 
Streets Beach









Nepalese Temple


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

oh cool! i hope someone posts pics of chicago and vancouver soon...


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Akureyri, Iceland -- 3rd largest city in Iceland and a population of 15,000!









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/98/207581777_6f89a57ea3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3096/2727731447_5c6ff38695_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/2284225666_c5b1274f2f_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/68/207565129_c06d02b1c7_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/83/251159306_a63779b0a8_o.jpg


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Canada's jewel on the west coast: _*Vancouver.*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyauphoto/2579810410/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magtravels/3327449460/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3324082396/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3221205736/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3220356413/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3221340801/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vancouver is so nice, thanks Looking/Up


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*More Vancouver, 'SuperNatural' British Columbia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bognar/327696525/sizes/o/









Courtesy of a.Vision



























All by Delirium at SSP









http://flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/2552465351/
Flickr, source unknown


















Both courtesy of phesto at flickr

I like these too, but I don't know who took them:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

nice brisbane and vancouver i love australian and canadian cities


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

vancouver looks incredible


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain.*



























































All the pics from this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=50767


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What are those 3 giant white modern structures? Is the long one a rail terminal? Calatrava?


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*The Hague*
Counrty: the Netherlands
Population: 482.742
Special: Home of the International Court of Justice


De Snor said:


> Images found on Flickr , by "haagsuitburo"





supercees said:


> Picture made by Jan...





spartannl said:


> Start 2007: "Wijnhavenkwartier"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Very GREAT Brisbane and Vancouver!!!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, finally can post my city!:banana::banana::banana:
But you have left this threadh heavy!hno:
no problem, post the pictures of my city, right on the second page!:cheers:

PS:Vancouver is very beautiful, a true "Skylinezão":lol:


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

isaidso said:


> What are those 3 giant white modern structures? Is the long one a rail terminal? Calatrava?


It's the City of Art and Science "Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias", composed by 5 structures: Palacio de las Artes Reina Sofia, L'Hemisferic, Museo de las Ciencias Príncipe Felipe, L'Umbracle and L'Océanografic


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

València is gorgeous and i love the contrast between modern and traditional. we rarely get to see that city on here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Valencia is a great city  those structures ^^ -i think made by Calatrava- are really gorgeous


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

England/UKs third city, Manchester:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Manchester is very good ^^


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Hehehe had to throw this one in here:

Ilulissaat, Greenland (3rd "largest")









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1068/1444405441_0759dd461b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1221/1444007905_82b71fa683_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1024/1387698136_28fe98a23b_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1163/1015078328_966ce8f838_o.jpg


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Manchester is very good ^^


I've never been, but if all goes to plan, hopefully it'll be a University choice. 

The Beetham tower is a corker, and so are some of those quayside flats.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice photo there @isaidso... 



isaidso said:


> *More Vancouver, 'SuperNatural' British Columbia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

great structures.... 



weird said:


> *Valencia, Spain.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

colorful city of netherlands....



xlchris said:


> *The Hague*
> Counrty: the Netherlands
> Population: 482.742
> Special: Home of the International Court of Justice


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one is good to me.. true colors... i love it....



MNiemann said:


> Hehehe had to throw this one in here:
> 
> Ilulissaat, Greenland (3rd "largest")
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... super...



weird said:


> Yes. Valencia is Calatrava's hometown and he did all this work there. And, atm this one is under construction (almost 75m) nearby.
> It is going to be some kind of arena for tennis and any other sports. Maybe a Convention centre too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

The Vancouver skyline is awesome....this maybe a 'third' city but it's skyline would rank up there with even larger cities.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Constantine in Algeria looks really "particular". I love it!


----------



## boybleauXx (Sep 22, 2005)

wonderful pictures ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

3rd largest city in Greece: *Patra*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/john23gr/328122785/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/triplemaximus/227505078/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/293939865/









http://etwinningproject.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/patra-600x.jpg









http://www.football-sourds.com/IMG/jpg/big_patras3.jpg









http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/ira_paspartoo/Patra.jpg









http://www.odyssei.com/gallery/13201_1067284_view_of_patra_0.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feuilllu/152356809/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feuilllu/152937824/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1101926978/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1096837220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/230015682/









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/278529.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/493907.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/306322.jpg

Patra's lighthouse at night:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/306259.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/306245.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/6938204.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2714943.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12689539.jpg


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Some of Chicago:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos of Chicago


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Rekarte said:


> The threadh is about cities, not metropolitan areas!
> Salvador and in cities is yes, the 3rd largest in Brazil, no doubt, see the IBGE:
> http://www.ibge.gov.br/home/
> 
> :evil:


exactly, its about CITIES, not MUNICIPALITIES. 

A city is the contiguous builtup urban area. Thus, its basically the metropolitan population.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

this picture is amaaaaazing:


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

Dragnet said:


> Hey Guaporense, I have not been to Brazil yet, but one day I hope to visit. As an outsider looking in,it seems like every Brazilian city is covered with apartments and no resedential homes. Is it that only the upper-middle class and rich live in homes and everyone else lives in high rise apartments. The reason why I say this, is that on aerial photos you do not see any houses?


Well, as someone has already mentioned, the bigger the city is, the more highrise buildings it has. 

One thing that I think is different in Brazil is that the richest people also live in apartments. In other countries it doesnt happen. Here there are lots of beatiful, huge and luxurious aparts, where the richest and middle class like to live. Another thing is that the tall buildings are mixed with houses, so it is difficult to see the houses between the buildings by aerial photos. Here in Brazil the tall builds are not concentrated in the city centre, they are spread all over our big cities. 

Just to be clear, only very very poor people live in favelas. The majority of poor people in Brazil live in poor neighbourhoods, their houses arent beatiful, are not painted, but these places have paved streets and all the basic infra-structure. They are not like the favelas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> this picture is amaaaaazing:


Yes it is  :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

RIJEKA - the 3rd largest city in Croatia... 

(photo: MountMan)


















nightshot... 


















Rijeka behind the famous Krk-bridge...


















road system around Rijeka...




































would be a nice banner 









pedestrian area, called "Korzo"... 









one of 3 national theaters in Croatia...









southern part of Rijeka...


















:hi:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

that bridge in croatia is awesome


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

München / Munich - 3rd city in Germany (1.35 Million inh.)


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

City of Davao, Philippines





































*Future plans*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyland said:


> München / Munich - 3rd city in Germany (1.35 Million inh.)


Munich is very nice city


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> 3rd largest city in Greece: *Patra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, Poli Oraio Christos, Patra is a beautiful city, one of the best in this collection, bravo rre, efxaristoume,


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chicagoago said:


> Some of Chicago:


VERY Nice Pictures of Chicago, it is huge, maybe they should make a term in the dictionary describing the enormousness and density of the city in addition to the Manhattan term, Manhattanization!!!!!!!


----------



## Phanyxx (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, many of these cities are really fascinating... thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

ok i can't view this thread anymore if everyone is just going to re-post everyone else's pics to add a one line comment...sorry to be a grouch but it's just ridiculous. unless a mod cleans this up i'm done with this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LAgreek18 said:


> WOW, Poli Oraio Christos, Patra is a beautiful city, one of the best in this collection, bravo rre, efxaristoume,


Thanks a lot LAgreek :cheers:


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Yekaterinburg, unofficially referred to as the 3rd capital of Russia (after moscow and spb)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

There are a lot of beautiful cities in the world


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

ZimasterX said:


> Yekaterinburg, unofficially referred to as the 3rd capital of Russia (after moscow and spb)


very nice city! but isnt novosibirsk the third largest?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZimasterX said:


> Yekaterinburg, unofficially referred to as the 3rd capital of Russia (after moscow and spb)


Yekaterinburg city looks really very nice, the skyline is great


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

juancito said:


> There are a lot of beautiful cities in the world


Indeed

BTW, I'd like to see more pics of Asian cities.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

What's with all the multicoloured houses in Iceland and Greenland???


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Naples - Italy
3rd city, 2nd metropolitan area


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Johor Bahru, MALAYSIA*


















by argory









by cruijff1974









by kuijiegogo









by hardbeat97

*MEDINI - Johor Bahru New Financial District* in the making.














































www.millenniumdev.com/ProjectsDetails.aspx?pageid=414&parentMenuID=267


----------



## Tiradentes (Mar 26, 2009)

*3rd largest Brazilian Metropolis*

*Belo Horizonte* (Beautiful Horizon)

The nonspecific term "Grande BH" ("Greater Belo Horizonte") denotes any of Belo Horizonte's metropolitan area definitions. The legally defined Metropolitan Region of Belo Horizonte consists of 34 municipalities in total, and a population of 4,939,053 inhabitants (as of 2007, according to IBGE)

1)












2)










By night:

4)










5)









Some nice buildings: 

6)









7)









8)









9)










Street´s View:

10)









11)









12)









13)









14)









15)









The beautiful nature:

16)









17)


----------



## Tiradentes (Mar 26, 2009)

Dragnet said:


> Hey Guaporense, I have not been to Brazil yet, but one day I hope to visit. As an outsider looking in,it seems like every Brazilian city is covered with apartments and no resedential homes. Is it that only the upper-middle class and rich live in homes and everyone else lives in high rise apartments. The reason why I say this, is that on aerial photos you do not see any houses?



Well, how can I explain that... It is true that most of middle-class Brazilians in the big cities live in apartments because of many reasons. First: Security!!! Brazil it is a very unequal country, the wealth distribution is highly concentrated, so you have those huge slams, making our cities and specially ours suburbs more dangerous than the cities in Europe. Second: the cities get more compacted like that, it is not like the USA that everybody has a car and the public transportation is not very good at the suburbs. And finally, I think it is cultural too, that makes our cities very different than the others around the world!!

But, I think Belo Horizonte is the city which less represent this trend! If you are at Rio de Janeiro, definitely you won´t see residential houses.... Maybe in São Paulo, unless for very reach neighborhoods you won’t see a lot of residential houses. 

Here I come with some neighborhoods areas with houses in Belo Horizonte. I will try to find some more pictures showing all the residential houses in contrast with the buildings!

PS: Non of these houses are far away from the downtown!


Belverede - An upper –middle -class neighborhood


































































Some others:


----------



## eduasturmaño (Jun 10, 2007)

*Valencia*

I love valencia..
Thanks for the photos..
But if got a question.. Napoli is not the third city of Italy..

Milan
Roma
Turin..


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

*3rd city in Israel - Haifa (pop. 256,100)*

3rd city in Israel - Haifa (pop. 256,100)



































































.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

eduasturmaño said:


> I love valencia..
> Thanks for the photos..
> But if got a question.. Napoli is not the third city of Italy..
> 
> ...


City proper population
1 Rome 2,711,491 million 
2 Milan 1,296,673 
3 Naples 968,340 
4 Turin 910,437

Metropolitan area Population 
Milan 7.4 million 
Rome 3.8 million 
Naples 3.1 million 
Turin 2.4 million 

Sorry, I said before it was the 2nd metropolitan area but for some sources it is.


----------

